# Fall and Love bug/Black flies on Hilton Head



## pcgirl54 (Jan 20, 2009)

What weeks in the fall are typically love bug/black fly season? 


We encountered them end of September all over the pool chairs and just floating around mid air. I read they are attracted to light colors.

Are they around August or early September?

Thanks!


----------



## KCI (Jan 20, 2009)

I lived in FL for 16 yrs and spring and fall lovebugs would appear...usually Spring and Fall (May and late Sept, early Oct).  We moved to Sun City HH 3 yrs ago and never had any lovebugs until last fall and they were horrific.  I can't say if they will be back again this year...hopefully not but they are usually worse on highways because they are attracted to gasoline fumes on the roads.  Can't provide any further info, sorry.  Linda


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 21, 2009)

Last year we visited 9/20-9/27 and a SC resident told us it that it was far worse 2 weeks prior which would bring us to the week after Labor Day. We have never visited in the month of September before.

We are trying to book another trip and prefer to avoid our flying visitors this time so I did not know if September is a usual month for them to visit the island. I did not want to be around the pool because of it and I got bitten daily by some kind of tiny pesky ants who also liked the beach. That has never happened before and we have been going there for 10 years. In addition there were Palmetto Bugs on the kitchen counter more than once. I saw them only once but DH did not tell me until we returned home that it we have more visits then that. The resort front desk did not seem to care but I don't care to see them on the counter where we cook. It was a very buggy trip indeed.

My parents used to live in Clearwater and drove from New England. I remember my Dad buying that bug screen for the car.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

We were at OLCC the end of September and oh my gosh, they were AWFUL!  Absolutely everywhere.  You would literally be laying in the sun and they were swarming all around you, crawling on (and in!) your drink, crawling on your bag & towel.  Uugghh!


----------

